

Automate the iOS build/test/deploy cycle with Distiller and Hockey - jimdotrose
http://blog.distiller.io/2014/05/21/always-be-deploying/

======
jc4p
I wish this was a link to the actual documentation linked in the blog post
rather than this incredibly short post which is nothing but a sales pitch. The
idea looks nice, but I couldn't help but laugh at the "Use Safari" warning in
the documentation log. Why would I need to use Safari to download a simple
file from the Developer Center?

~~~
jimdotrose
Here's the link to the setup document:
[http://docs.distiller.io/start/getting_started_ota_deploymen...](http://docs.distiller.io/start/getting_started_ota_deployment_setup/)

The "use Safari" warning is because the Apple Developer Center can randomly go
all pear-shaped when using other browsers. Not sure why - it logically makes
no sense - but it happens more often than you think.

------
gte910h
This appears to be in the same space as shenzhen:
[https://github.com/nomad/shenzhen](https://github.com/nomad/shenzhen) (which
works wonderfully)

Can you differentiate your service/system?

~~~
z00b
Sure. There's definitely some overlap. Shenzhen is a smaller piece of the
puzzle, designed to build and deploy from a single system at the point that a
user decides to do so.

Distiller provides hosted continuous integration, building your code and
running all of your tests every time someone commits to GitHub. It also allows
you to push the passing build to an OTA platform (Testflight or Hockey) as a
final step.

The difference is most notable in a team environment where everyone can have
access to build results, including seeing the test results on a GitHub pull
request before deciding to merge a set of changes.

------
BenSS
I want this, but: The product is not explained. It actually took a bit of
clicking to finally find the setup process under documentation.

Minor nit, your blog header doesn't link back to the main site.

~~~
jimdotrose
Sorry about the spare home page. That's our fault.

The guides for set up are here:
[http://docs.distiller.io/guides/](http://docs.distiller.io/guides/)

We're trying to simplify the configuration through a few different means to
make setup as straightforward as possible:

\- autodetecting available workspaces, projects and schemes so you can setup a
project in a couple clicks. \- automatically handle submodule / Cocoapod
dependencies within the VM \- autoincrementing build numbers to simplify OTA
(this is a pita)

And if there's any issue around setup, you can get us at help@distiller.io or
hop into chat at
[https://www.hipchat.com/gCQq5vQ18](https://www.hipchat.com/gCQq5vQ18)

------
neiled
I was just looking for something like this. I missed my
push->circleci->test->deploy workflow when I moved to iOS development. Will be
having a serious look at this later.

